# Saugeye



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Looking for specific spots and GPS coordinates for catching saugeye.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Asking for much lol. You should at least try a bribe! I’ll trade someone a morel honeyhole for a saugeye honeyhole. Something along those lines


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Also looking for saugeye honey hole, and a ride to the lake.... maybe some wings and a beer after we limit out...? Am I asking too much?! By the way, i lost my last husky jerk last night, any of those i can maybe borrow? Help a brother out! Haha


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Thought this was a site to help people find fish lol.


----------



## cottonwoodbloom (May 19, 2012)

jiggerman said:


> Looking for specific spots and GPS coordinates for catching saugeye.


40.149953, -82.972737

I’ve seen some good ones in there.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

As soon as you leave the bay, turn left, you will see a big log on the shore. Go 14 miles past that. You can't miss it. I spray painted a big X on the water!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

cottonwoodbloom said:


> 40.149953, -82.972737
> 
> I’ve seen some good ones in there.


That's funny lol


----------



## buckhunter7 (Apr 1, 2019)

Guys down in southwest ohio when will the saugeyes run up the creeks ?


----------

